# Welche Heavy Feederrute?



## Brassenkönig (19. August 2006)

Moin Boardies, |supergri 
ich werde mir demnächst eine heavy Feederrute anschaffen. Ich weiß nur noch nicht genau welche? Ich will damit hauptsächlich im Elbestrom und im Hamburger Hafen fischen. Da dort teilweise eine recht starke Strömung herrscht sollte sie mindestens 150 gr. Wurfgewicht haben. Sie sollte nach Möglichkeit um die 40-50 € kosten. Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen umgeschaut und hätte an die Balzer Modul Speedfeeder mit 3,60 m Länge und 160 gr. WG. oder an die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder mit 3,90 m Länge und 180 gr. WG gedacht. Vielleicht fischen ja einige von euch die genannten Ruten und könnten hier ihre Erfahrungen posten :m . Ich habe vorher eine Lightfeeder mit 60 gr. WG und eine Middleheavyfeederrute mit 100 gr. WG gefischt, aber für die Elbe benötigt man schon kräftigeres Geschirr. Ich wäre für Hilfe dankbar #h #6 .


----------



## Ulli3D (19. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Ich habe selber jetzt eine Sänger Power Feeder 50 -200 g, schau Dir das Teil mal an, ich find's gut und da sind dann noch ein paar Gramm Reserven drin.


----------



## cola009 (19. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

hallo
habe die sänger specialist k2 heavy feeder 180g WG
ist eine schöne rute
gruß marc


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

HI....

Ich hab die neue Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder (1 carbontip + 2 Glasfasertips)........ die ist mit ihren 180gr wg  sehr ausgewogen.... werfe damit ohne proble 180er körbe+futter.... was dann so an die 220gramm rann kommen müsste......        

Auf keinen Fall rate ich dir die Sänger Sprit Serie..... die gabs vorher.... einfach grauenhaft..........

ich hatte von der neuen sänger reihe die heavy und die power feeder da..... ich fand die power allerdings schon sehr heavy..... die carbonspitze der rute zeigte vorsichtige bisse sogut wie gar net an........   ich entscheid mich eher für die "leichtere" variante................

leider ist so im 40-50€ bereich nicht viel brauchbares dabei..... würde daher das limit auf 80 € hochschrauben.....

zum heavy feeder wirste auch noch ne gescheite rolle brauchen .... plan da auch nochmal so 70-80€ ein....... die rolle muss viel aushalten---- allein die feederkörbe belaten schon die mechanik.....


----------



## Adrian* (20. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Also, mittlerweile ist die Browning Syntec XXL neben der Xedion meine absolute lieblings Feederrute! Die wäre also meine empfehlung...
Die kostet so um die 80euro, lohnt sich auf jeden!


----------



## Fr33 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Die XXL wollt ich mir auch kaufen, da sie ein absoluter preis leistungs knaller ist......... jedoch hat die ganze sache nen haken...... die XXL ist zu 99,9 % überall ausverkauft....  musste ich leider auch bemerken......

die rute soll anfangs Oktober wieder lieferbar sein..... jedoch nur in sehr wenigen stückzahlen, da bereit die neue XXL für 07 ab november- dezember bei den Händlern stehen soll.....

darum wurde es für mich auch die ebenfalls sehr schöne Sänger Spirit One Heavy Feeder....


----------



## Adrian* (20. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

@Fr

Ja, ging mir genau so, hatte die bestellt aber en Tag später kam ne e-mail das die ausverkauft ist.
Hatte aber das glück sie für en füffi von nem Boardie zu kriegen...


----------



## MelaS72 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

guck mal in die Suchfunktion. Es exestieren mittlerweile schon einige Threads, über die Bewertung verschiedener Feederruten.


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Man hört die Spatzen von den Dächern pfeiffen, das es nächstes Jahr eine neue Auflage der Browning KOC geben soll...

Wurfgewicht bis 200 gr bei einer länge von 4,5 m..... :l :l :l


----------



## Adrian* (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

@brassenkiller

Wenn das kein Baumstamm wird??!


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

nö, das glaub ich net... Die Bilder sehen ganz gut aus *g*


ich denk halt,das es ganz einfach eine überarbeitete und verstärkte KOC Kingfeeder sein wird.


----------



## danny877 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

ich habe derzeit folgende Feeder am Rhein im Einsatz

Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder4,20 -> 180gr.
- diese würde ich nicht noch einmal kaufen. Der Preis entspricht hier absolut der Qualität. Bei meiner hat sich schon zweimal der Lack an einem der Ringe verabschiedet und für eine Heavy Feeder empfinde ich sie nicht als Rheintauglich!

Spirit One Mega Feeder 450 ->240gr.
- diese Rute benutze ich immer wenns etwas gröber zugeht. D.h. viel Strömung und erhöhte Hängergefahr - Dafür ist sie perfekt. Sie hat aufgrund ihrem sehr harten Rückrat und den nicht ganz so sensiblen Spitzen den Nachteil dass: A: feine Bisse nicht erkannt werden B: der Drill einer Barbe erst ab 40cm aufwärts spass macht. (die 30er welche gestern in voller strömung gebissen hat, habe ich erst beim reinholen entdeckt)

Browning Synctec XXL Feeder 4,20 -> 180gr -> :l my favourite
- hierzu nur soviel: hier stimmt Preis/Leistung! super Verarbeitung, tolle Aktion,  Spass bei jedem Drill, sensible Bissanzeige.
Sie spielt imho einfach in einer anderen Liga im Vergleich zu den zwei Vorangegangenen. -> meine Rhein-Allroundrute


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (22. August 2006)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt macht mir die Sänger nicht schlecht, schliesslich habe ich gerade 2 Stuck im Flohmarkt zum Verkauf...  

Im Ernst: ich feedere u.a. mit 2x Colmic Unlimited Feeder in 5m, 2x Berkley Cherrywood in 4,8m und 1x Syntec XXL; die sind alle durchweg qualitativ sehr hochwertig und grundsätzlich geeignet für Fluesse wie Rhein und Neckar. Bislang keinerlei Probleme trotz recht intensiven Einsatzes und aus meiner Sicht alle empfehlenswert.

Auch über die Sänger kann ich nichts Negatives sagen, auch wenn ich sie als Ersatzruten nur sehr selten gefischt habe. Ein 120g-Korb plus Futter laesst sich damit problemlos und ordentlich werfen, die Rute ist im Vergleich zu Colmic und Cherry leichter (weil auck kuerzer) und weicher. Der Drill einer 50er Barbe ist an der Cherry/Colmic völlig unspektakulär, an der Browning und Sänger spürt man den Fisch besser.

Aus meiner Sicht ist die Sänger in ihrem Preissegment mit das Beste, was man bekommen kann, die in Länge und Gewicht vergleichbare Browning ist halt doppelt schon mehr als doppelt so teuer. Wenn es ein preisguenstigers Modell für Einsteiger oder zum Gelegenheitsfeedern sein soll, dann eher die Sänger als z.B. die Zebco Cool


----------



## feeder_deno (25. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Meine erste Feederrute war auch die Spirit one und fische sie immer noc und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## feedex (26. März 2008)

*AW: Welche Heavy Feederrute?*

Es dürfte sich lohnen im Moment nach der Berkley Cherrywood Feeder die Augen offen zu halten.

Ich habe mir selbst kürzlich  die Version 4,50 / 250 g zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Bei einem Kaufpreis von 60.- € ein echtes Schnäppchen.

Zwar liegt die Rute derzeit bei den meisten Händlern nicht unter 80€, aber angeblich soll das gute Stück vom Markt genommen werden. (Moritz in Offenbach z.B. verkauft das Ding deswegen nur noch auf Vorbestellung) 
Spätestens dann dürften die Restbestände preislich in den Keller gehen!


----------

